# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Cơ hội du lịch hè ở kỳ quan thiên nhiên hấp dẫn nhất Việt Nam

## quynhle

http://www21.24h.com.vn/tin-tuc-du-l...82a708480.html

Tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ hè với Oriental Sails tại vịnh Hạ Long, một kỳ quan hấp dẫn nhất tại Việt Nam!

----------

